# bizarre monorail



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, only 1 small rail. Under the train.

From Louis Brennan Gyro-Monorail.


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 2, 2010)

I assume the conductor had to seat people VERY carefully to maintain balance! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 2, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I assume the conductor had to seat people VERY carefully to maintain balance! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Must have been pretty strange. I understand the cars had gyroscopes so balance was held automatically, up to a point I imagine.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 8, 2010)

The photos show quite a few people riding on it! I wonder what made him build this?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 8, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> The photos show quite a few people riding on it! I wonder what made him build this?


wikipedia entry


----------

